# Mermaid of the Inky Deep 2



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

the first one didn't come out so hot and this one could still use a little improvement perhaps but it's much better than the first attempt at it. I still have one more method to try later to see if it helps or not.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2020)

Better than the first, I think.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice one......


----------



## edouble (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool shot, what are the setup prop details to do this?


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 6, 2020)

Never trust a mermaid who tosses skulls around.  Nifty image.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Better than the first, I think.



Thanks, Derrel! I just finished trying this again but with a white LED underneath the picture (like how you did with the soap bubbles) but it didn't make any difference to the appearance of the oil drops. Maybe I'll try it with soap bubbles some day but I like it this way quite a bit because the bubbles appear to be realistic by having the appearance of looking to be under the surface and in the pic itself. What I don't like is the hot spots and how some of the bubbles aren't ideally situated. The focus still could be a hair sharper but it's real close. Anyways, I like it pretty well as is. I think I'll switch it up and start playing with fire now.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one......





edouble said:


> Cool shot, what are the setup prop details to do this?



Thanks everyone! Witches of the sea they are those scaly temptresses, arrrrr! 

@edouble   Tripod, "Live Mode", LED's, f/8, 1.3 sec, 2 to 10 sec timer, ISO 100, vegetable oil drops on water and a little creativity moving the lights around for effect.
Sorry the pic isn't brighter and better but I think you'll get the general idea.


----------

